# Mozzarella Sandwiches



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2013)

preheat your oven to 400/450 depending on your oven. Brush a baking sheet with oil. on each of 4 short skewers thread 3 pieces about 1/2 inch thick of Italian or French bread alternating with 2 slices of mozz. beginin with bread and ending with bread. place on prepared pan bake for qbout 20 min. or til bread is golden and cheese slightly melted. meanwhile in small skillet melt 4 tab. butter and 1 tab evoo with 1-2 cloves finely chopped garlic add 6-8 anchovy fillets and stir til the anchovies melt or dissolve. transfer the skewers to a warm platter sliding the bread and cheese off the skewers pour the anchovy sauce over the smadwiches and serve right away.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 8, 2013)

This sounds fabulous Kades


----------

